# Always get insurance



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

So I just finished up puting new shoes on my buddy's knife that he used for maybe a week or so 








So I went to usps and he didn't insure it up here but i insured it for a nice amount and even opted for the 3 dollar need to sign for it deal too. So my friend wasn't there to pick it up on Sat so when he got there on Monday they gave him this




The package looked just like that. The lady at Us ps told him is that not what you were receving ?
SUCKS


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

If anyone that works at the post office anywhere between NJ to FL trys to sell this knife please let me know. Like I know he will try to go through Us ps and get his money but is there a lost and found I can call? Has anyone had this happen?...... Like the box was hanging by a piece of tape and this was the first time I was shipping a knife so I taped the (poop) out of this thing for good messure


----------



## daveb (Mar 2, 2016)

There is a "lost and "found" for uses. It's in Atlanta. Either the sender or receiver can initiate a search. It can be done online but I've had luck with going to local p.o. and asking postmaster to initiate.

I guessing that they are better at looking for a box than "stuff" that was in the box. Was yours cut open?


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not sure it looks like a clean rip he is the one that's going to have to make the claim. I think the knife is long and gone but hopefully he gets the insurance money and gets a new k ife


----------



## ecchef (Mar 2, 2016)

I always insure for twice the actual value. It doesn't cost that much more and makes dealing with crap like this a little more bearable. Fortunately, I've yet to have to make a claim.
Oh, nice handle too!


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 2, 2016)

ecchef said:


> I always insure for twice the actual value. It doesn't cost that much more and makes dealing with crap like this a little more bearable. Fortunately, I've yet to have to make a claim.
> Oh, nice handle too!



If you file a claim, you have to submit something like a receipt to substantiate the value.

What a shame this knife is missing.


----------



## toufas (Mar 2, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> If you file a claim, you have to submit something like a receipt to substantiate the value.
> 
> What a shame this knife is missing.



Then someone should send him a shigefusa receipt [emoji16]


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yea my friend made the claim but they said it will take a few weeks to get any answer weather or not they will take it on. Oh well maybe I'll use ups or fed ex from now on


----------

